# Yo Slingshot "shout" Review.. Plus Blindshot Trickshot [video]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a fine shooter in my collection, and light on my wallet.

I dont know if others will feel the same,but I enjoyed doing my trickshot.. OH slingshots sure are fun






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot and good shooting!









are you sure there is no hole in that head cover?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice slingshot and good shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... and yes I am sure









LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats a cool sling man, nice bold colors. I like!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good review and video!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a cool attachment method leaving two shooting options.Are you shooting on the army base?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing like a day spent shooting in the hood!







Good shooting! I am glad you like the slingshot. I always have one in my pocket no mater where I go.


----------

